# How do you make the Tt spit and pop flames?



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

I was wondering how do u make the Tt spit and pop flames?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

ramap + turbo back exhaust :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

or you get one of these  www.eatmyflames.com/dual-exhaust-flame-kit.php


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I get a little bit of flame through big turbo, full de cat system, and highly tuned for big power and a wee bit of overfuelling to keep the temps in check!


----------



## liam (Feb 8, 2010)

kazinak said:


> ramap + turbo back exhaust :lol:


So how much does all that cost then? I assume a turbo back exhaust removes the cat or have I miss understood? If so how do you get on with the Mot and emission tests?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

liam said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > ramap + turbo back exhaust :lol:
> ...


don't ask me,i'm driving standart 225


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Remap, decent exhaust with decat and tesco 99 lol! Does the trick for me! Get quite big flames one out of eAch pipe and lots of popping!
The decat is illegal if your car fails the emissions test, some with decat won't... Just depends how clean the engine is etc I guess.. Or get friendly with the mot guys


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is that mapped correctly then? Surely it's running rich?

I've never seen a normal mapped 225 shoot flames. (Not including Steves) And I've followed God knows how many over the last few years.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive only ever seen 1 BAM engined car spit out flames...and that was the Clio TT running 450bhp with side exit.
My old Clio Williams spat flames and backfired royally when changing gear, ie the backfire was like a shotgun... usually on the overrun plus a throttle blip.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

It did it once before remap and when we first had decat but does it more and bigger with remap.
So surely it's more to do with decat?


----------



## GrahamR (Dec 28, 2009)

I must be getting old, but if my car started to "spit, pop or flame" I'd be booking it into the garage to get sorted! :?

Graham


----------



## john-d (Feb 18, 2011)

my 1.8t cupra used to pop awesome flames...

http://s209.photobucket.com/albums/bb27 ... cuM2dw.mp4

had a WOT box which is launch control/no lift shift


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GrahamR said:


> I must be getting old, but if my car started to "spit, pop or flame" I'd be booking it into the garage to get sorted! :?
> 
> Graham


yep,, me to budy !!!!
maybe he could just paint on some flames down the side !!!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

A full De cat is required and it will do it on lift off when you hit rev limiter,saying that mine only does it since I went bigger turbo!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

or you could be a complete idiot and buy a flamer kit! lol


----------



## john-d (Feb 18, 2011)

Its gets annoying too


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

i love it...esecially when you get a idiot sat up your ass....  they soon back off!!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> i love it...esecially when you get a idiot sat up your ass....  they soon back off!!


can you do it on tap, or only once your up to running temps?...

You can be fined for it.... its a non endorsable £30 fine!! emitting sparks from tail pipe. :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

It is a bit random in when it does them, sometimes just does them on a gear change, or if the car is warm...stopped for a while, say filling up with fuel, then as pulling out of petrol station will do it once or twice. But if you built up the revs then come off the throttle it will either flame and pop or just let a big pop out... Works 80%of the time...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

mine pops abit when given the beans from cold.. (which ya shouldn't really do)

It isn't healthy to have the flames from the chambers pass through the turbo down the exhaust... Gaskets don't like getting singed...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

GrahamR said:


> I must be getting old, but if my car started to "spit, pop or flame" I'd be booking it into the garage to get sorted! :?
> 
> Graham


exactly im in my early 20's and think its just plain stupid to want any car to do this. The TT is not that type of car, the best thing to do would be take it to a garage and trade it in for a Subaru, it sounds more up your street


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> mine pops abit when given the beans from cold.. (which ya shouldn't really do)
> 
> It isn't healthy to have the flames from the chambers pass through the turbo down the exhaust... Gaskets don't like getting singed...


 im sure it can do something to the stem seals on your valves as well.. Usually its a sign of overfuelling


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

I think what the original post mayb referring to is having ALS... Anti - Lag system on ya Turbo charged car...

YouTube anti - lag and I'm sure ul see what I mean...


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with the ALS, used for competition turbo cars. It keeps the turbo spinning during gear changes (even flat change transmissions). an extra injector on the turbo injects fuel directly into the turbo and the extra expansion fires up the turbo to keep it spinning. :twisted: :twisted:

As you can imagine if you fit this to a std turbo it would only last a few miles. I think you need titanium internals to withstand the extra loading.

My car pops and bangs on high rev gear changes but I dont know about the flames tho. 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> I agree with the ALS, used for competition turbo cars. It keeps the turbo spinning during gear changes (even flat change transmissions). an extra injector on the turbo injects fuel directly into the turbo and the extra expansion fires up the turbo to keep it spinning. :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> As you can imagine if you fit this to a std turbo it would only last a few miles. I think you need titanium internals to withstand the extra loading.
> 
> ...


Few of my mates had ALS on their road cars when I was in the RS ford scene... They use to run Cosworth P8 management with Pectel board... Think the way theirs worked was the ECU retarding the ignition and the idle speed control
Valve was modified so it could open and allow air thru, don't think it used the extra injector but I could b wrong... They're turbos weren't strengthened and used to last not to bad to b fair although it wasn't always on. Used to
Take a flip of a switch and blip of a throttle to activate and di activate it... YouTube anti lag RS turbo ul see few of me mates old cars. Quite a nice bit of kit...

They also used to use air injectors to control boost, water injection to keep charge air temps down etc etc.

Sure some ppl have tried it on tts too?!?!


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm only going by the injector type - if there's a safer way then turbo's can breath a sigh of relief, but the injector will snap the turbo shaft unless it's designed for it.

Maybe this is what you're after
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaq-CunV ... re=related


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> I'm only going by the injector type - if there's a safer way then turbo's can breath a sigh of relief, but the injector will snap the turbo shaft unless it's designed for it.
> 
> Maybe this is what you're after
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaq-CunV ... re=related


Haha ha. Brilliant


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A true anti-lag system is certainly not user friendly:
http://www.rallycars.com/Cars/bangbang.html


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> A true anti-lag system is certainly not user friendly:
> http://www.rallycars.com/Cars/bangbang.html


Haha... That's what I said... Except I was more detailed...


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep the system I was talking about is the kind as first used in the group b cars (huge turbo's) but as it was so loud they introduced the system you have mentioned - especially now engine management is so clever (pectel are one of the best) 

Its all good stuff


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

poor quality video as i took it with my phone but you'll get the idea :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

liam said:


> I was wondering how do u make the Tt spit and pop flames?


 Park it on the Gurnos Estate in Merthyr Tydfil, it'll be flaming and spitting in about 7 minutes.


----------

